# prozessor elistung



## raphaelk (20. November 2003)

hi, will mir einen laptop kaufen. beide kosten etwa 1300€. der eine  hat einen intel celeron prozessor mit 2,6ghz. der ander einen amd athlon 2500+, was glaub ich ca. 1,8 ghz entsprciht. warum ist da so ein grosser unterschied bei der taktfrequwenz. oder ist die leistung in etwa gleich?
danke


----------



## blubber (20. November 2003)

Hi,

warum da so ein großer Unterschied bei der Taktfrequenz besteht? Ganz einfach, weil AMD die Prozessorachitektur in der Richtung auslegt, dass pro Takt mehr Arbeitsschritte vollzogen werden. Somit braucht eine Intel CPU im Vergleich zur AMD CPU (Athlon) mehr Takte für die selbe Arbeit, was eben durch höhere Taktraten "ausgeglichen" wird. Die Bezeichnung 2500+ bedeutet lediglich, dass die CPU von der Leistung her in etwa einem P4 mit 2,5 "echten" Ghz entspricht (eher ein Tick schneller  )
Na jedenfalls würde ich von der Leistung her zum Athlon tendieren, bin mir zwar nicht sicher, glaube aber, dass dieser dafür mehr Leistung (Watt) aufnimmt als ein Celeron, was bedeutet, dass dein Akku nicht so lange hält.

bye


----------



## Sinac (20. November 2003)

Also ich würde grundsätzlich zu Intel raten, aber das ist jetzt egal...
Kommt auf jeden Fall drauf an ob das "normale" oder mobile
CPUs sind, wenn du nen Pentium Mobile hast, bzw. einen
mit SpeedStep Technologie ist das schon seh viel wert,
Am besten wäre natürlich Centrino *sabber*
Die takten sich halt automatisch runter wenn die Leistung
nicht gebraucht wird und sparen ne Menge Strom, deswegen
würde ich immer Mobile CPUs empfehlen!
Meiin Notebook hat leider kein, und das bereue ich auch!

Ob AMD mehr Strom zieht weiß ich nicht, aber wenn das stimmt
würde ich auf jeden den Intel nehmen, nx ist schlimmer als
n Akku der zu schnell in die Knie geht!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## blubber (20. November 2003)

Hi,

dann schreibe ich nun mal meinen 800sten Beitrag 

Also wie raphaelk gepostet hat, hat er die Wahl zwischen einem Celeron 2,6 und einem Athlon 2500+. BEIDE CPU's sind meines Wissens nach KEINE Mobile-CPU's. Dass zumindest mal die Athlons mehr Leistung aufnehmen als die P4's ist bekannt, und ich denke, das lässt sich auf einen Celeron übertragen 
Ich denke, es lässt sich wie folgt zusammenfassen:

Performance:
Athlon > Celeron
Leistungsaufnahme
Athlon > Celeron (und somit geringere Akkuzeit für den Athlon)

Nun muss raphaelk eben selbst wissen, was er mehr braucht 

bye

P.S. Für ein Laptop mit Centrino CPU zahlt man dafür auch gleich ne Stange mehr.


----------



## Sinac (20. November 2003)

Ok, n echten P4 schafft der bestimmt nicht, aber den Celeron steckt der Athlon wohl in die Tasche, Leistungsmäßig...
Es  gibt aber z.B. Notebook mit SpeedStep CPUs, und das bringt schon was,
bin miraber nichtmal sicher ob das die gleichen sind wie die mobile...
Naja, echt sein Ding!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Leukos (27. November 2003)

> Für ein Laptop mit Centrino CPU zahlt man dafür auch gleich ne Stange mehr.


 ´

Das kann ich nicht nachempfinden. Ich selbst kann ein Toshiba Tecra S1 mit Centrino 1,3 GHz 512 MB RAM und ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 mein eigen nennen. Und hab grad mal € 1392,- dafür hingeblättert. Probier bitte mal ein Desktop System mit ca gleichwertiger leistung, geringem Stromverbrauch, Tastatur, Maus und echt genialem TFT Monitor zu finden. Auserdem is der Toshiba Support wahnsinnig gut.

Also meiner meinung nach ist ein Griff zur Centrino Technologie genau das richtige für alle die mal echt Mobil sein wollen.

mfg

Raffael


----------



## Sinac (27. November 2003)

Naja, 1400? ist aber auch nicht grade billig für nen 1,3 GHz....
Aber das Centrino ist echt was wert, stimmt schon *auchwill*


----------



## Grimreaper (28. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Am besten wäre natürlich Centrino *sabber*
> Die takten sich halt automatisch runter wenn die Leistung
> nicht gebraucht wird und sparen ne Menge Strom, deswegen
> ...



So ganz stimmt das nicht. So viel ich weiß arbeitet so ein normaler P4-mobile mit SpeedStep Technologie. Der Centrino spart noch mehr Strom, in dem er die Reaktion umdreht. Er ist sehr niedrig getaktet und kann aber hochtakten falls mehr Leistung gebraucht wird 

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Sinac (28. November 2003)

Stimmt, meinte ich auch so...
cya
Sinac


----------

